# want to know



## Titan (Dec 4, 2006)

Where does the gravid spot show up. and I'm not sure my platys are pregnant they are both very fat. I would like to know how you tell it is time for them to drop.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

The dark spot at their anal fin.
a few pics............
http://www.aquariumfish.net/images_01/guppy_female_from_kate_w278.jpg
http://www.justbajan.com/pets/fish/species/guppy/sex2.jpg


----------



## mamaber (Oct 11, 2006)

*Molly pics?*

Thanks for the pics of the gravid spot on Platys. Do you have any of Mollies gravid spot? I'm having problems identifying it. Is it similar to the platys?

TIA,
Amber


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Theres a picture of one of my pregnant females.
Her gravid spot isn't showing to much right now, but when it does show it cannot be missed.
Its a huge black spot just behind the anal fin.
And black mollies you cannot see the gravid spot, but they'll get 'squared' off when they have it.


----------

